# Plx big bass tournaments?



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any one have any info on the ice out big bass tournaments at portage? Haven't seen anything posted about them yet and they usually happen at end of march


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Still says pending on dobass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Saw this floating around social media this weekend


----------

